# cypripedium shanxien



## Hakone (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Linus_Cello (May 30, 2017)

Lovely!
All my cyps are bloomed out, except for reginae (maybe will bloom, but I doubt it).


----------



## naoki (May 30, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

Beautiful Cyps. Where was this photo taken? The bamboo
in the background is intriguing and I've never seen a Cyp.
like this one.


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2017)

Thank you very much , the plants grows in my garden. The bamboo is called Fargesia demissa , grows in the province of Gansu in the north-west of the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 31, 2017)

Hakone said:


> Thank you very much , the plants grows in my garden. The bamboo is called Fargesia demissa , grows in the province of Gansu in the north-west of the People's Republic of China.



Wow, that's quite a collector's bamboo:
http://www.bamboogarden.com/Fargesia%20demissa%20'Gerry'.htm

http://www.bamboogarden.com/price.htm#pricelist start


----------



## abax (May 31, 2017)

Linus, wouldn't you just love to stroll through Hakone's
garden? I certainly would!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the invite! oke:
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 1, 2017)

abax said:


> Linus, wouldn't you just love to stroll through Hakone's
> garden? I certainly would!



Most definitely. Would love ideas to steal for my own garden!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Jun 1, 2017)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2017)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

Very pretty, but I don't think it is pure shanxiense. Probably crossed with calceolus or possibly parviflorum. The sepals/petals are the give away. That said, I think it is prettier than a pure shanxiense.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2017)

very chocolatey petals


----------

